# Internet Explorer keeps shutting down



## Tina3940 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi, So far so good but about a week ago our Explorer and Incredimail kept getting an illegal box and shutting down. We ran scan disk and the defrag. No errors. So my husband updated the explorer. Now this morning I got the illegal box again and it shut down. So I ran the scan disk and defrag and restarted. Well so far so good but do you have any idea why or what we can do to prevent this. Also when I started my computer first thing I got an illegal box that said Osa has caused an illegal whatever. What could that be?? Thanks for any info. 
Tina


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

What OS do you have and what version of IE do you have?


----------



## Tina3940 (Dec 16, 2002)

Ok, I just looked, not sure what my Osa is but in the files it said, file version 8.0 and I believe my husband just updated the IE to 6.0.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

No OS= Operating System.


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi,

Have a look here, as you do not specify the exact message, it is difficult to look for myself.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=162153

Wizzkid


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Okay, still don't know your OS, but see if you have IE Repair Tool and try that.

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/ie50-11.shtml


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

from pacs-portal site:

Office Startup-- Osa.exe & Osa9.exe

Resource hog that launches common Microsoft Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Osa9.exe is the Office 2000 equivalent. Some users claim there's no difference with our without it but it isn't required anyway.

So go into msconfig's startup tab and uncheck Office Startup then ok out and restart. See if that gets rid of the Osa error. start--run--type msconfig--ok--startup tab.


----------



## wizzkid (Jan 7, 2003)

Yep, Kento, I looked around earlier, as you may have noticed I gave a link that refered to microsoft office program's, so if we have both mentioned office it sounds likely......

God I'm tired.....Been out on the beer all night      I should reallly go to bed....

Wizzkid


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Tina3940,

This will tell the guys the OS version

Download *CheckOsVer* and save to desk top.

Double click on it.

Click *Copy Info to Clipboard* then paste it into this thread by pasteing it into Quick Reply.


----------



## Tina3940 (Dec 16, 2002)

version 4.10


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

I'm guessing you have Win98 SE. 

Did you try that link on how to use IE repair tool? Did you disable Office Startup in MSCONFIG as recommended by Kento?

Let us know what you tried.


----------



## VirtualMe (Sep 27, 2002)

Well it chould be, or Win98fe

Windows 95 [Version 4.00.950]
Windows 95 [Version 4.00.1111] OSR2
Windows 98 [Version 4.10.1998]
Windows 98 [Version 4.10.2222] Win98SE, Second Edition
Windows Millennium [Version 4.90.3000] WinME
Windows NT Version 4.0
Microsoft Windows 2000 [Version 5.00.2195] %OS% = Windows_NT
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] %OS% = Windows_NT


----------

